# openoffice.org-3 spellcheck



## Trebuchet (Jan 27, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me get the spellcheck to function. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Lowell (Jan 31, 2009)

Try the approach that is documented by OpenOffice.  It worked for me...


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 31, 2009)

here's what i did
i downloaded dictionary from openoffice.org site, and from openoffice i simply added it as extension (tools > extension manager...).
Works great

http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/dictionary


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. That was easy!
Everything is easy when you know what to do.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

"Bad Tranfer URL"

I get this ever since I switched to OOo3 when I try to install dictionaries.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 2, 2009)

how do you install them?
i donwload dictionary i want, and then instal as mentioned un my post above.

works with ooo3


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesn't work for me. This is a well known problem, I just never found a solution on the web.


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 2, 2009)

Even when I try to get the auto-spellcheck working in Solaris 2008.11 - it just doesn't work. I read the help files, I follow directions, and nothing.
Maybe this is Gods way of telling me I need to learn to spell, because this just isnt working.


----------



## Trebuchet (Feb 3, 2009)

Followed instructions 100%. Doesn't work for me.

Has anyone tried the Lotus Symphony yet?


----------



## morbit (Feb 16, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me. This is a well known problem, I just never found a solution on the web.



Same problem here.

http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=98781

Maybe some vote?

// + http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/8121 , http://osdir.com/ml/os.freebsd.devel.openoffice/2007-09/msg00040.html 

http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=81230

So installing dictionary by macro is not possible. 

//(Not) working workaround -

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=37693


----------



## morbit (May 21, 2009)

see http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=127946


----------



## hydra (May 21, 2009)

It fails if you use the packages from good-day...


----------



## morbit (May 21, 2009)

Sure, these are patches for ports tree. 

I'm currently using OOo 3.1 @ 8-CURRENT amd64 + shar-1.sh, dictionaries are working.


// Nevermind. I misunderstood you probably.

I've built today OOo 3.1 with these patches from good-day sources.


----------

